# First Day as EMT coming up



## nopkets99 (Nov 29, 2012)

I start my EMT job in a couple weeks and am really excited!  What are some "should and should not's" as a rookie?  Or just tell some stories of your first few shifts so I know about what to expect


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm no psychic, but I'll bet "don't be a tool bag" will soon be offered up as advice. 

Other good tips; try to listen more than you talk. But don't be afraid to ask questions that you NEED answers to. Keep your rig clean. Always offer patients a blanket. Don't ever think you're too cool to hold a scared patient's hand. Keep 5 bucks in your pocket for when you need a snack. Never pass up an opportunity to pee.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't be a toolbag.

Listen. You were made with two ears and only one mouth for a reason.

Be early, but not obnoxiously early.

Help put the truck together, it will help you learn the process and locations of things in the back and you will more than likely be responsible for checking your unit every day. 

Ask questions...with a caveat...don't question your FTO or another responders actions or directions in front of the patient or family unless its a safety issue, ask later.

Do what is asked of you, when asked, don't make people ask you multiple times.

Don't crash the ambulance.

Red lights and sirens do not give you the right-of-way, they request it. Drive like no one on the road can see you.

Always have a route of egress. 

You'll be fine.

Don't be a toolbag.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 29, 2012)

Stay calm... its not your emergency.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm no psychic, but I'll bet "don't be a tool bag" will soon be offered up as advice.
> 
> Other good tips; try to listen more than you talk. But don't be afraid to ask questions that you NEED answers to. Keep your rig clean. Always offer patients a blanket. Don't ever think you're too cool to hold a scared patient's hand. Keep 5 bucks in your pocket for when you need a snack. Never pass up an opportunity to pee.



+1 

Also keep a couple of protein bars in your pocket because your crews schedule for eating might have nothing in common with yours. Don't get anything that might melt though there's nothing worse than catching a call just as you drop a big glob of chocolate on your shirt. Let's face it a medic shows up with a big schmear of chocolate down his chest and the last thing people think is chocolate.

The cash thing is good advice. Some of the hoods we post in you can have a pocket full of credit cards and you might as well me broke.

Doesn't hurt to show up with a dozen donuts or better yet some kolaches, bagels for those of you who aren't from the south would be the non southern analogue I suppose. 

When you're on scene take a deep breath and slow yourself down, way down. Doing something the right way takes longer than doing it fast but fast also means you have to do it 5 times before you get it right.

Lastly don't try to act "hard" in an effort to hide your inexperience. Better yet never act "hard". You won't fool anybody and you just come off as an ***.

You'll love it just have fun and good luck.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 29, 2012)

Is this for pay or are you doing your ride time for class? Did you do ride time for class?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjjjII7A9bM [/YOUTUBE]

See my profile photo in my "CPR Mullah" disguise.


----------



## waaaemt (Nov 30, 2012)

My FTO's told me that I am a "breathe of fresh air" because I am the most proficient trainee they've had all year! 

Things they like:

BE CONFIDENT (not not too confident obviously), lots of new guys are too shy to get involved with on scene activity and PT care which annoys everyone so just remember your training, be courteous to FD, hospital staff, the PT obviously and family. 

Drive good!!! Brake smoothly, turn smoothly, accelerate smoothly. 

REMEMBER: when loading the gurney, it pivots on the middle set of wheels!

Get good at writing narratives for reports. 

Learn to read maps!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 30, 2012)

Be receptive to any advice/criticisms given to you, because you really DON'T know anything about what you are doing.  I didn't feel comfortable about "handling any call" until I was a few years in.  

And I second the "don't act hard" advice.  Be yourself, don't try and be like the old "jaded" employees.  Oh, and please don't talk about all the "great" calls you've run.  It's okay to share a good call, but no one like the one-upsmanship or the naive bragging of newbies.


----------



## nopkets99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!  Maybe I'll bring donuts on my 3d shift, don't want to overdo it out the gate   I went through my clinicals this past summer and start for pay next Saturday.  Have a great day!


----------



## Ace 227 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bring donuts for the other crews 

But seriously, lots of good advice here.  Depending on how you do PCRs/charts, etc, ask a supervisor if you can have some w/ blacked out pt info so you can learn how the company/service wants you to document.


----------



## clarke20 (Dec 7, 2012)

You never stop learning soo just remember that. And like said earlier never pass up an opportunity to pee, that's a big one


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

clarke20 said:


> You never stop learning soo just remember that. And like said earlier never pass up an opportunity to pee, that's a big one



Or poo!!!!


----------



## AGill01 (Dec 10, 2012)

Know ur medic ask what they expect out of you cuz every medics expectations are different. Be ready to assist the medic when asked. If you! see something that needs to be done as the medic is working on something else suggest it first, ie. O2 sats low, medic is working on starting an iv, report the o2 sat and ask the medic if they want u to start 02. Do not take any yelling personal. When there is a lot going on some medics may yell or raise their voice to get what is needed.


----------

